# The shark activity getting high



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

what a two days its been since yesterday. me and four other guys hooked quite a few today although me and my co were the only ones to beach a shark. i personally hooked 3 but two out of three broke lose somehow. sucks for them! only one caught was a small bull.

excuse me i dont smile much its just business.







and sorry for the film quality i dont have a go pro hero.










i let him reel it in too, i cant take all the glory lol.











this was just power until the top-shot broke free. 






shark from yesterday. shoulda took the pic myself this was a bad shot period.



i think about 8 sharks were hooked today by the whole group. as i was fishing there were hundreds of blues in the near 20" range bustin everywhere and quite a few caught. slot reds were landed too and i did see a jack and pomp as well.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

forgot to put this other pic up.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Where are you fishing?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job dude!

Alex


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks alex.



sailor said:


> Where are you fishing?


Sebastian inlet!!!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

another quick report from a few hours ago. about four snook were caught tonight that were about 10 - 15lbs. then another sharker was fishing and hooked two before i got a bait out. first run was very strong and the line snapped causing him to fall on his back. then the second run came when he drifted another bait out and the sharked spit the hook after set. about an hour goes by and he's not getting anymore bites so i sneak on out past his line and hooked a real decent shark on the 6/0. it went straight for the current and burned line off. and when i brought it in it stayed right along the current directly in front of the jetty. i knew i was going to lose the fish from the start and sure ended up being right about that. im thinking bull cause the last one stayed right off the tip too and bulls love to stay as low to the bottom as possible to break you off on something. oh well!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

zyo,

thanks for report, pics, & sharing.
Water temps @ Sebastian?
Catch 'em up.


----------

